# Wich Madagascar species are bred in the US?



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

see title!
question wich Madagascarians are bred by the forummembers in the US?

as things are at the moment the biggest collection and most breeding success is on your side of the big pond 

we're trying to restock some species in Europe and since the regular trade does few if any Madagascar species (save for Paratilapia), it's hobbyists that run the show.

let's try to get some heads together who's breeding what, where etc.

like the Victorian species, Madagascar cichlids are on the brink of extinction with some already lost and gone (Ptychochromoides spp for example)

we can keep at least some species alive and kicking if we try 

*Species available on mainland Europe include*:
Paratilapia "polleni", more properly Paratilapia sp "Small Spot East Coast" (small greenish stubby fish with high forehead and tiny blue spots)

Paratilapia bleekeri (large more elongated fish with larger white spots)

Ptychochromis oligacanthus 'Nosy Be' (syn. P 'nossibeensis')

Ptychochromis grandidieri (syn P 'East Coast Gold')

Paretroplus maculatus

Katria katria (in Germany)

if anyone can add to this list, or start another one for the UK and the US
please do so!

thank you


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The American Cichlid Association maintains a preservation program and might be a good place to start in finding members that breed Madigascarians.

Start with this link:
http://www.cichlid.org/ACA_CARES.html


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

that was a very handy link, tnx!
:thumb:


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I know or have heard of people in the US breeding the following species:

Paretroplus
dambabe
kieneri
maculatus
menarambo
nourissati

Ptychochromis
grandidieri
oligacanthus

Katria katria

Paratilapia spp.

Old World Exotic Fish is the major US supplier of Madagascan cichlids and they have supplied all of these species to the hobby.

http://oldworldexoticfish.com/stock.html


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

yeah, Leif's the man

hope to do business with him in the future as he does ship overseas.
unfortunately he currently hasn't got the three species I'm on the lookout for; Katria, nourissati and kieneri

the menarambo's on his current list are fine, we might import these for a friend of mine, not for me.
I already have maculatus and I'm not about to produce hybrids 

I check his site regulary to see if he gets any new species


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

I just got back from visiting Laif at Old World Exotics.

I can't remember exactly what he had, as he has alot of fish!!

I have underwater video of his Calico Damba, has a million of those, alot of orange, beautiful active fish.

I also swam with spawning Paretroplus nourissati lamena. 
The video and pix are crummy because of the sediment from me swimming with them, but those are some orange fish, hundreds of babies everywhere.
Since i swam and have underwater video of the lamena spawning, i think i need to get me some from him.









Paretroplus kieneri calico damba









Paretroplus nourissati lamena









Lamena babies, in the upper left, hundreds of them.









Paratilapia









Ptychochromis









Paratilapia


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

wow

they're bred in pools I think

you SWAM with these

you incredible lucky [email protected]

sold your soul to satan for a dip in the pool, didn't ye?


tnx for the pics

looks like Laif's going to change his small madagascar stocklist in the future, wich is good news, cause he does ship overseas
 :thumb:


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Yeah, i was lucky.
He wanted me to get pictures and video of the Lamena in spawning coloration. 
Soon as i swam in the pool i kicked up alot of sediment and the water became murky.
In the lamena picture you can see the young fairly well, and only make out a blur of the red pair in the back ground spawning.

The video actually came out a bit clearer, i will either try to post the video or do a individual screen capture of the best part of the video and post.

The calico he has thousands, mostly adults. i saw spawning in that pool, but didn't see any fry, too many adults to eat them. I actually think i will pick up a tank of these guys.

The lamena, doubt he would sell a adult, looked like 6 pairs in the pond.
he had i would say 50 2-3 inch juvies, and 300 fry in the pool.

That swim made me want to get into keeping fish from Madagascar.


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

I wouldn't buy an adult, especially not from someone that good at breeding; he needs the adults

this is a rare fish and in a tank, adults often kill.

but fry, oh yes!

the kieneri (Calico) is also very hard to find on this side of the pond, if he's willing to export adults of subadults of these, then he's likely to make a bunch of Frenchy's and 1 Dutchy very very happy.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

The pond is full of Calico, just like the Ptychochromis.

By the way, the first pic of a Paratilapia, i later caught and was able to keep, but i passed it on to someone else.
It was about 9-10 inches, though looks tiny in the pix.
The final picture of a Paratilapia (the clear one), that bull male is easily bigger then my Alpha Kitumba frontosa, so i'd say he is about 12-14 inches. Huge fish. The angle of the shot makes him look small.


----------

